# Jonsered vs. Husqvarna?



## TommyGun (Mar 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me the differences between the current generation Jonsered and Husqvarna chainsaws? Is one line considered a little better than the other? Does one tend to have different characteristics than the other? I realize that they are owned by the same company but am curious if there are any differences other than cosmetic?


----------



## caotropheus (Mar 27, 2010)

Technically, I do not know the differences. But in the price, Jonsered is a bit cheaper, not by much, for comparable saws with the same engine.


----------



## Woodie (Mar 27, 2010)

The only differences between like models are the colors and the angle of the front handle. The Jred is 90 degrees to the bar, and the Husky has more of a "NW to SE" angle.

However, the Jred is typically owned by a better class of people. 



.


----------



## TommyGun (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks guys.... I have a husqvarna dealer local, but no jonsered dealer anywhere near so I will stick with husqvarna seeing as how they are pretty much the same thing. I always wandered if it was similar to the Chevy GMC thing, with one being just a little different and perhaps just a little nicer than the other.


----------



## caotropheus (Mar 27, 2010)

TommyGun said:


> Thanks guys.... I have a husqvarna dealer local, but no jonsered dealer anywhere near.




You're sure about that? In this side of the puddle Husqvarna dealers also sell Jonsered. You just have to ask and they will give you a table of prices.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 27, 2010)

One is red and the other is orange.:monkey:


----------



## MaddBomber (Mar 27, 2010)

caotropheus said:


> Technically, I do not know the differences. But in the price, Jonsered is a bit cheaper, not by much, for comparable saws with the same engine.



Where I am Jonsered is a little more expensive..... except for the 2171 for some reason.(getting harder, and harder not to take one home!!


----------



## caotropheus (Mar 27, 2010)

MaddBomber said:


> Where I am Jonsered is a little more expensive..... except for the 2171 for some reason.(getting harder, and harder not to take one home!!



I know that feeling. If the 460 wouldn't have shown up at a real good price, I would have at home by now a 2171...


----------



## weimedog (Mar 27, 2010)

J-reds have the right color and a straight handle. I have to wonder if there is any difference in cooling with the different plastic on the pull start side.


----------



## NYH1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Woodie said:


> The only differences between like models are the colors and the angle of the front handle. The Jred is 90 degrees to the bar, and the Husky has more of a "NW to SE" angle.
> 
> However, the Jred is typically owned by a better class of people.
> 
> ...


Ouch, that hurts.....lol!


----------



## TommySaw (Mar 27, 2010)

Woodie said:


> However, the Jred is typically owned by a better class of people.



hey, I resemble that remark


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 27, 2010)

weimedog said:


> J-reds have the right color and a straight handle. I have to wonder if there is any difference in cooling with the different plastic on the pull start side.



I am buying a 2153WH, just to test out how much difference the different handlebar really makes. 

The different handlebar and platsic covers makes the Jreds a few grams heavier, but you won't notice the difference.


----------



## taplinhill (Mar 27, 2010)

caotropheus said:


> You're sure about that? In this side of the puddle Husqvarna dealers also sell Jonsered. You just have to ask and they will give you a table of prices.



That's not the case here, at least on the east coast. They are handled by two different distributers. Some dealers carry both lines, but most have one or the other.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 27, 2010)

taplinhill said:


> That's not the case here, at least on the east coast. They are handled by two different distributers. Some dealers carry both lines, but most have one or the other.



*Some* US dealers, like Spike60, actually do - but as you said, the distributers are not the same.

It is far from typical though, as I understand it! 

Over here, I have never found a dealer that do it - Husky and Stihl-yes, Jred and Partner-yes, but no other combos.


----------



## MCW (Mar 27, 2010)

Both really good saws.
I don't even know who deals with Jonsered in my area and they are as rare as hen's teeth around here. 
However the last few times I've been to Tasmania (Australia) I reckon nearly every ute (pick-up) had a Johnny or two roped onto the pile of wood they'd loaded up. Every man and their dog has a chainsaw and cuts wood down there. If they weren't good saws they'd have had Huskys or Stihls strapped to their woodpiles.


----------



## TommyGun (Mar 28, 2010)

Well I asked my dealer about the Jonsereds. He said he could probably get them if I really wanted, but he does not stock them and prefers to sell the Husqvarnas around here since they are a little better known by most folks. Brand recognition I guess. Around here when you mention chainsaws, most people either say Stihl or Husqvarna. I must say, after looking at some pictures on here and ebay of the older vintage Jonsereds, they are a quite the cool looking chainsaw.


----------



## Woodie (Mar 28, 2010)

MCW said:


> Every man and their dog has a chainsaw and cuts wood down there.



I understand the dogs actually use Stihls.

Sort of a ... professional courtesy. 


.


----------



## Vibes (Mar 29, 2010)

You forgot to mention that the Jonsereds can often be found with those sweet Total bars instead of the generic, Farm Tough bars.


----------



## peter399 (Mar 29, 2010)

weimedog said:


> J-reds have the right color and a straight handle. I have to wonder if there is any difference in cooling with the different plastic on the pull start side.



From what I have hearded, the J-red cools better which I could understand if I compare the plastics on the starter side 2171 / 372. Builders here usually buy a 2171 as the base saw, put the HD filter top cover and 75cc jug of the 372 on it and do a woods port.


----------



## taplinhill (Mar 29, 2010)

peter399 said:


> From what I have hearded, the J-red cools better which I could understand if I compare the plastics on the starter side 2171 / 372. Builders here usually buy a 2171 as the base saw, put the HD filter top cover and 75cc jug of the 372 on it and do a woods port.



I'd like to see a picture of one of those. To use the 372 filter cover, you need to use the 372 top cover and then the 2171 recoil housing won't fit. If you hack the top cover to fit, it must look like :censored:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 29, 2010)

taplinhill said:


> I'd like to see a picture of one of those. To use the 372 filter cover, you need to use the 372 top cover and then the 2171 recoil housing won't fit. If you hack the top cover to fit, it must look like :censored:



:agree2:


----------



## TommySaw (Mar 29, 2010)

taplinhill said:


> I'd like to see a picture of one of those. To use the 372 filter cover, you need to use the 372 top cover and then the 2171 recoil housing won't fit. If you hack the top cover to fit, it must look like :censored:





SawTroll said:


> :agree2:



are you guys sure about that? I would think you only need to change filter covers(seperate from top cover)?:monkey:


----------



## taplinhill (Mar 29, 2010)

TommySaw said:


> are you guys sure about that?:monkey:



YUP!!!!


----------



## TommySaw (Mar 29, 2010)

no :censored:!! I have never had a reason to look but it seems strange that they designed the cover differently

Thanks for the pic


----------



## DJ4wd (Mar 29, 2010)

I bouhgt my Jonsered 2063 and I was told the Husky equivilant was $150 more. And it runs circles around eveything else Ive owned or anything its came across. So if the Husky is actually better Ill go with that if I can even kill this one.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 29, 2010)

DJ4wd said:


> I bouhgt my Jonsered 2063 and I was told the Husky equivilant was $150 more. And it runs circles around eveything else Ive owned or anything its came across. So if the Husky is actually better Ill go with that if I can even kill this one.



The 2063 is basically the early version of the 362xp.


----------



## nhlogga (Mar 29, 2010)

Yup Jred and Husky are just like Chevy and GMC. Jred parts are cheaper though.


----------



## Boskaerm (May 8, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> *Some* US dealers, like Spike60, actually do - but as you said, the distributers are not the same.
> 
> It is far from typical though, as I understand it!
> 
> Over here, I have never found a dealer that do it - Husky and Stihl-yes, Jred and Partner-yes, but no other combos.


 
I´ve seen one dealer here in Denmark having both Husqvarna, Jonsered and Stihl!

The normal combo however is Husqvarna/Stihl.

That said, I KNOW for a fact, that ALL Jonsered dealers can order all Husqvarna parts, and vice versa.

Only thing they can´t order is the complete saw.

So if you WANT a Jonsered, but only have a Husqvarna dealer, you shouldn´t worry about getting parts.


----------



## Blairito (Sep 16, 2022)

I’m working on taking parts from a 346xpg and a 2145 and using them to make up a 2149 of my liking. I have noticed that the jonsered cylinder bolts are a type of coarse thread and vs husky the normal fine thread 
Gotta be careful as they don’t interchange


----------



## blades (Sep 16, 2022)

I believe that Husky has discontinued the J red line, as of when I donot know.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Sep 16, 2022)

blades said:


> I believe that Husky has discontinued the J red line, as of when I donot know.



Well it was still current and viable as a brand when this thread was started way back in 2010!


----------



## Bubster (Sep 16, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Well it was still current and viable as a brand when this thread was started way back in 2010!


Hind sight is 20/20. I'm sure more than a few Jonsered fans are having buyers remorse now. Great saws though.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 16, 2022)

Bubster said:


> Hind sight is 20/20. I'm sure more than a few Jonsered fans are having buyers remorse now. Great saws though.


 Buyer's remorse, why?? I love my Jonsered 2260!






It's been an amazing saw, that everyone wants to run!

SR


----------



## NYH1 (Sep 16, 2022)

Bubster said:


> Hind sight is 20/20. I'm sure more than a few Jonsered fans are having buyers remorse now. Great saws though.


Yep, for sure!  

In 2018, one of our local outdoor power equipment dealers had three Jonsered saws left, a CS2258 18" b&c, a CS2260 20" b&c and a CS2171 20" b&c (IIRC), all for $100 plus off MSRP. 

I bought my son the CS2258. I wanted that CS2260 so bad. It was gone a few day later. 

NYH1.


----------



## Bubster (Sep 17, 2022)

Sawyer Rob said:


> Buyer's remorse, why?? I love my Jonsered 2260!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I worded that wrong Rob, I was meaning that many regret not buying . But also many parts will soon be obsolete.


----------



## lawrence (Sep 18, 2022)

I’ve got a 2065 turbo had it over 20 years no problems I think parts will always be available for it


----------



## Bubster (Sep 18, 2022)

NYH1 said:


> Yep, for sure!
> 
> In 2018, one of our local outdoor power equipment dealers had three Jonsered saws left, a CS2258 18" b&c, a CS2260 20" b&c and a CS2171 20" b&c (IIRC), all for $100 plus off MSRP.
> 
> ...


Bought a used 2095 back around 2004.He sold it to me for $350,said nobody would buy it because it was too heavy and nobody that came in the shop ever heard of Jonsered.He was a Stihl dealer with a few new Husqvarnas. I later sold that saw on the bay for $600. Wish I still had it. Along with many others.


----------



## huskihl (Sep 18, 2022)

Blairito said:


> I’m working on taking parts from a 346xpg and a 2145 and using them to make up a 2149 of my liking. I have noticed that the jonsered cylinder bolts are a type of coarse thread and vs husky the normal fine thread
> Gotta be careful as they don’t interchange


I believe that’s an early vs later model thing, rather than brand


----------

